# Greetings from Jon



## jon303 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,

I'm Jon and live in Norfolk. I began keeping pet mice when I was 11 then, after a few years, had a break and went over to gerbils! Got back into mice again almost by accident about ten years back and have had a thriving colony (or two) ever since. I haven't bred mine at all, except once as a kid, so I just keep females now. That's not to say I won't get breeding again but haven't managed to so far.

I currently have two cages, one housing five assorted females (a mixture of selfs) and the other holding a solitary older female Siamese sealpoint mouse who is incredibly active for her age (two years!). Trouble is, she's lonely so, as soon as I'm allowed to post in other sections I will be seeking some pals for her.

Very nice to have found the site and I look forward to getting to know some of you.

Jon


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.It used to be difficult to get mice in the Norfolk area according to members on here.Wonder if that is still the case,hopefully not.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

